# New hay barn build



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

Finley got some time to get my new hay barn started so far so good. It is 40x60x16 and I went with metal trusses so I have about 20' clearance in the middle with 16' side walls. I have planes on adding a lean too off each side for equipment storage and enclosing the back with the rest of the building open.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Neat trusses, I take it they came in halves and you bolt the center together then add the rod?

Wonder what the snow load rating is on em?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

My son has been building a new barn also.....same size as yours Ranger, but not as tall and with two 16 foot wide sheds on each side of main barn. He is using the same trusses as you are. I built a barn 30 years ago using the same trusses. Not sure what the snow load would be as that is a non-factor here and where Ranger is located also. And Marty, you are correct in bolting halves and supporting with a piece of angle iron also bolted. Here in the Southland we call these "chicken house" trusses.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

Yep they bolt together in the middle they are engineered for 25lb snow load and 100 mph wind on 10' centers with 2x4 purlins but I used 2x6 not sure what that adds to it. They make them for 8' 10' and 12' centers with stronger snow loads in areas that need it.


----------



## chadk66 (Nov 3, 2017)

on 8' centers those would have enough snow load for the north country. where did you get those?


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

chadk66 said:


> on 8' centers those would have enough snow load for the north country. where did you get those?


I bought them from a dealer in Mississippi do to he was half the cost of what they sell for here and only a short 2 hour drive away. I can't rember the manufacture name but I have the engineering sheets and contact info for them if anybody is intreasted.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

chadk66 said:


> on 8' centers those would have enough snow load for the north country. where did you get those?


there is a Mn co that has something similar but the poles are steel also.Add the wood between them.I'm going to price one out this winter.

http://henrybuilding.com


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

swmnhay said:


> there is a Mn co that has something similar but the poles are steel also.Add the wood between them.I'm going to price one out this winter.
> http://henrybuilding.com


I priced some like that and they were expensive I bought all 7 of my trusses for what 1 like that cost. I have 5x5 steel post I was going to use but I decided that I was going to use them on the lean too I am adding to each side.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I will get some pics of the inside of my sons barn now that it is pretty much completed. I really like these trusses as you get so much more additional ceiling opening that can come in very handy with a FEL. We bubble insulated the roof and concreted the floor so he had a lot of money in the barn with the extras. It is also nice about using regular roll up garage doors as you can do your roll up above your desired clearspan with these type of trusses where as the wood trusses forbid extra clearance. It also gives a nice clean look to the inside without the clutter of wood trusses.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Vol said:


> . It is also nice about using regular roll up garage doors as you can do your roll up above your desired clearspan with these type of trusses where as the wood trusses forbid extra clearance. It also gives a nice clean look to the inside without the clutter of wood trusses.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Yep,I lost 2' of head space with my over head door with my wood frame-rafters.I have 16' sidewalls and a 14 x 24 door.I knew it when I built it but the extra 2' would be nice if I ever trade combines that could be taller.Other then a combine I realy don't see the need for a taller door,for me anyway.But the next building will have a 16' tall door.


----------

